# The Granddaddy Of All GO Dawgs Threads #55! For Charlie! ?



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 11, 2021)

Give me a G


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 11, 2021)

Give me an E


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 11, 2021)

Give me an O


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 11, 2021)

Give me a R


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 11, 2021)

Give me a G!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 11, 2021)

Give me a I


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 11, 2021)

Give me a A


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 11, 2021)




----------



## fishnguy (Oct 11, 2021)

Go, Georgia Bulldogs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 11, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 11, 2021)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 11, 2021)

GEORGIA! Gooooooooooooooo DAWGS. 
Paul Finebaum's show was  this evening.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 11, 2021)

Go dawgs missed the end of #54 was fishing, eating great seafood, watching the dawgs with the salt water spitting distance, and hanging with fam and friends


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Oct 11, 2021)

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 11, 2021)

Go Dawgs from work!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 11, 2021)

Go Dawgs on this fine Monday night!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 11, 2021)

Go Dawgs eating lunch!!!!! Yep cattails!!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 11, 2021)




----------



## John Cooper (Oct 11, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 11, 2021)

Go Dawgs! Just keep winning!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 11, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!! 

Ready for Saturday and it's only Monday!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 11, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 11, 2021)

Go Dawgs ready for 3:30am to hurry up and get here!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Oct 12, 2021)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 12, 2021)

Go Dawgs waiting for Saturday!
Gun Season and GA Football


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 12, 2021)

Goooooo DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 12, 2021)

Go Dawgs! Just keep winning!


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 12, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 12, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 12, 2021)

Go Dawgs *NOT *getting the big head.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 12, 2021)

GO DAWGS! Already biting my nails.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 12, 2021)

Go Dawgs winning one game at a time!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 12, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> GO DAWGS! Already biting my nails.


You gonna have fake nails by the end of the season!!!!!

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 12, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> You gonna have fake nails by the end of the season!!!!!
> 
> Go Dawgs!!!


I wouldn't go THAT far, I don't really bite em, I just kinda grind my thumb nail. My mama always knew when it was football season by looking at my nails.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 12, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I wouldn't go THAT far, I don't really bite em, I just kinda grind my thumb nail. My mama always knew when it was football season by looking at my nails.




Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 12, 2021)

Go Dawgs with manicured nails


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 12, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> Go Dawgs with manicured nails


Oh lordy now @mrs. hornet22 will be setting you straight!!!!!!

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 12, 2021)

Go DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 12, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> View attachment 1109274
> Go DAWGS!


Wow I never ever took you to be a girly girl, I have had the images of Mandy the tomboy stuck in my head!!!!!

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 12, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> Wow I never ever took you to be a girly girl, I have had the images of Mandy the tomboy stuck in my head!!!!!
> 
> Go Dawgs!!


You got me pegged right. All natural no polished nails here. Notice I was  at the pic.


----------



## Duff (Oct 12, 2021)

Go Dawgs !!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 12, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You got me pegged right. All natural no polished nails here. Notice I was  at the pic.


Go tomboy Dawgs!!!!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 12, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> View attachment 1109274
> Go DAWGS!



Well if you're gonna do it that's the way you do it.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 12, 2021)

Go all my Dawg brothers and sisters!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 12, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 12, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 12, 2021)

Never gets old!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 12, 2021)

Go Dawgs playing 1 game at a time and staying focused!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 12, 2021)

GO DAWGS! 
Coming up on the middle of the week! Big game tween the hedges this weekend!! 
Who would’ve ever thought in august by looking at our schedule we would be playing so many good teams? I sure didn’t! I thought after Clemson it was gonna be smooth sailing until the SECCG.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Oct 12, 2021)

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> GO DAWGS!
> Coming up on the middle of the week! Big game tween the hedges this weekend!!
> Who would’ve ever thought in august by looking at our schedule we would be playing so many good teams? I sure didn’t! I thought after Clemson it was gonna be smooth sailing until the SECCG.
> 
> GO DAWGS!



Saturday football in the SEC! Gotta love it 
GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 12, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 12, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 12, 2021)

What’s up with this thread? Missing a ton of pages. Showing only 3 (as of this posting) pages, and starting from yesterday. 

Go Dawgs missing Bo$$ Dawg. https://forum.gon.com/threads/ode-to-kydawg.1003780/


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 12, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 12, 2021)

I bet Bo$$ like the outcome of the the Bama game too! Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 13, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 13, 2021)

Go Dawgs for Charlie, it's been a year today since we lost our close friend!!!! Bo$$ was something special and a rare find in a friend!!!! 

I remember the last time I saw Charlie, we had a luncheon at the Varsity in Atlanta.  Several of us met up cause Charlie was coming through. I don't have the pictures anymore but elfiii,  brownceluse,  Browning Slayer and Several more were there and we had a blast.


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 13, 2021)

Go DAWGS thinkin' and playin' like the underDAWGS!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Oct 13, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 13, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 13, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs for Charlie, it's been a year today since we lost our close friend!!!! Bo$$ was something special and a rare find in a friend!!!!
> 
> I remember the last time I saw Charlie, we had a luncheon at the Varsity in Atlanta.  Several of us met up cause Charlie was coming through. I don't have the pictures anymore but elfiii,  brownceluse,  Browning Slayer and Several more were there and we had a blast.



Here you go John.


----------



## cramer (Oct 13, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2021)

Go Dawgs celebrating the life of a legend!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 13, 2021)

GO DAWGS! BO$$ lives in out hearts always. DGD is he.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 13, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs celebrating the life of a legend!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> GO DAWGS! BO$$ lives in out hearts always. DGD is he.


ALWAYS!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 13, 2021)

elfiii said:


> Here you go John.
> 
> View attachment 1109453


Thanks Lee!!!!!! God that was a great day!!!!!!!

Go Dawgs!!!! Good food,  good times and more than anything good friends!!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 13, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> Thanks Lee!!!!!! God that was a great day!!!!!!!
> 
> Go Dawgs!!!! Good food,  good times and more than anything good friends!!!!!



It was tip top John. Too bad Charlie's lovely and gracious wife Linda didn't lean in for the pic. I think of them every day. I carry my "Canoe" Case knife Charlie gave me every day. That way he and I are always close.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 13, 2021)

I reckon this is the first time I`ve ever said this but this is for Charlie.

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 13, 2021)

Nicodemus said:


> I reckon this is the first time I`ve ever said this but this is for Charlie.
> 
> GO DAWGS!!
> 
> ...



Nick Baker is officially a DGD! I always knew he had it in him!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 13, 2021)

elfiii said:


> Nick Baker is officially a DGD! I always knew he had it in him!


Weren't hard neither was it Nic!!!!! 

Go Dawgs for Charlie and Nic


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 13, 2021)

elfiii said:


> Here you go John.
> 
> View attachment 1109453


Lee if I remember correctly,  we had a tech fan in that bunch and a Gatta fan. I recognize TJ, Jeff,  you, Charlie and Mrs. Linda. I am at the far end of the table. Who are all the other folks? I think everyone in that photo would say Go Dawgs today!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> Lee if I remember correctly,  we had a tech fan in that bunch and a Gatta fan. I recognize TJ, Jeff,  you, Charlie and Mrs. Linda. I am at the far end of the table. Who are all the other folks? I think everyone in that photo would say Go Dawgs today!!!!!


I know one of them is Nitram. Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 13, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 13, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> I know one of them is Nitram. Go Dawgs!


Yep I remember talking with him!!!!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 13, 2021)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2021)

Go Dawgs! Just keep winning!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 13, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 13, 2021)

Nicodemus said:


> I reckon this is the first time I`ve ever said this but this is for Charlie.
> 
> GO DAWGS!!
> 
> ...


I bet Mr. Charlie is looking down on your post and has one of the biggest smiles he’s had in a long time. Thanks for sharing, Nick.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2021)

You know the Bo$$ was a special individual when Nic stops by the Sports forum! Go Dawgs for a DGD tonight!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 13, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> You know the Bo$$ was a special individual when Nic stops by the Sports forum! Go Dawgs for a DGD tonight!


Bo$$ had that effect on folks!!!!! 

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## John Cooper (Oct 13, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 13, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!

Just keep finishing the drill!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 13, 2021)

GO DAWGS loading up on top recruits! King Kirby is dominating on and off the field. Queen Saban may have to retire much sooner than he wanted.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 13, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2021)

Go 6-0 Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 13, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Oct 14, 2021)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## antharper (Oct 14, 2021)

Go Early morning Dawgs !


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 14, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 14, 2021)

Throwing it way back for Homecoming weekend. GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 14, 2021)

Go Dawgs ready to take on the wildcats!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 14, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 14, 2021)

GO DAWGS! 
Athens town GON be hoppin Saturday.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 14, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> Go tomboy Dawgs!!!!!!!


I posted a pic of this football playing tomboy in the dribler thread. 
GO Football loving DAWGS!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 14, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 14, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 14, 2021)

GO Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 14, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Oct 14, 2021)

GO DAWGS!!!
Hopefully the cats won't show up to a football game with a basketball


----------



## gacowboy (Oct 14, 2021)

GO DAWGS !!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 14, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 14, 2021)

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 14, 2021)

Finebaum show was great today. Sean Bailey was on. We got Sean's autograph and he ask what he wanted to write on the it. We both said at the same time, just write We love you Mrs. Bailey. He did. 
GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 14, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 14, 2021)

Go Dawgs! Listening to Bulldawgs Live on Thursday game day radio show.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 14, 2021)

Just ordered a 3ft x 5ft UGA DAWG flag to hang at the marina at the beach for the GA vs Fl game while we are at the beach. GO DAWGS all over the world.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 14, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Oct 14, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Just ordered a 3ft x 5ft UGA DAWG flag to hang at the marina at the beach for the GA vs Fl game while we are at the beach. GO DAWGS all over the world.



Gotta represent!!!
GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 14, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 14, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 14, 2021)

GO DAWGS up late!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 15, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 15, 2021)

Go early morning Dawgs!!!


----------



## Duff (Oct 15, 2021)

John beat me to it. Early morning can’t sleep Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Oct 15, 2021)

Good morning!
GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 15, 2021)

Go DAWGS early from North Carolina!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 15, 2021)

Man some
Real early Dawgs this morning! Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 15, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> Man some
> Real early Dawgs this morning! Go Dawgs!


Only cause I'm working 10 hour night shifts!!!

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 15, 2021)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOO GEORGIA BULLDAWGS! 
Sic em!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 15, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Just ordered a 3ft x 5ft UGA DAWG flag to hang at the marina at the beach for the GA vs Fl game while we are at the beach. GO DAWGS all over the world.



Lawd have mercy! The two to too tues got it bad! 

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 15, 2021)

Go Dawgs headed to the woods. Gonna listen to the game in the stand on the Bulldogs app.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 15, 2021)

elfiii said:


> Lawd have mercy! The two to too tues got it bad!
> 
> Go Dawgs!


 Yep, we got it BAD and that's a good thing. Hey, it was H22's idea to get the flag. I just went straight to amazon and ordered it.


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 15, 2021)

Go Friday Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 15, 2021)

https://www.facebook.com/plugins/vi...38702570188255/&show_text=false&width=560&t=0


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 15, 2021)

GO FRIDAY DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 15, 2021)

Go Dawgs getting ready to go to work!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 15, 2021)

GO DAWGS! 
Already getting crazy in THE Classic City.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 15, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 15, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 15, 2021)

Go Dawgs! Just keep winning!!!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 15, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 15, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## trad bow (Oct 15, 2021)

My dog just killed the neighbors cat. I went over with my Georgia hat on and they said no problems. Dawgs over cats


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Oct 15, 2021)

trad bow said:


> My dog just killed the neighbors cat. I went over with my Georgia hat on and they said no problems. Dawgs over cats


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Oct 15, 2021)

Just keep doin what you're doin Dawgs!
GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 15, 2021)

elfiii said:


> Lawd have mercy! The two to too tues got it bad!
> 
> Go Dawgs!


After listening to Kirby on the Finebaum show today, H22 said, there is big difference in being a DGD and being a DAWG born and raised. I'm a DAWG born and raised. That's a DAWG ya'll. GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 15, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## trad bow (Oct 15, 2021)

I remember going to the games in the early 70’s. We were Dawgs then and are still Dawgs now. This younger crowd are where we were then. Welcome to the Dawg family


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 15, 2021)

Go old, young, and middle aged Dawgs!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 15, 2021)

GO ALL OF DAWGNATION!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 15, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 15, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 15, 2021)

Go Deer Hunting Dawgs! 

To all my Dawgs bros be careful in the morning and enjoy the great outdoors! 

GO Dawgs


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 15, 2021)

Wish Bo$$'s Colquitt county was doing better. Yes, I'm watching high school football.
Go GIRL Camebridge field goal kicker.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 15, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 15, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> After listening to Kirby on the Finebaum show today, H22 said, there is big difference in being a DGD and being a DAWG born and raised. I'm a DAWG born and raised. That's a DAWG ya'll. GO DAWGS!





brownceluse said:


> Go old, young, and middle aged Dawgs!!


Well beings as trad bow and Mrs. H2too are older than me and Jeff is younger,  I guess that makes me part of the middle age Dawgs!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 15, 2021)

Go Dawgs of all ages and shapes and sizes!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 15, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs of all ages and shapes and sizes!


Go Dawgs


----------



## Unicoidawg (Oct 15, 2021)

Go DAWGS from section 117. Bossman I bet your neighbors around the farm sure are worked up for this one........


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 16, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 16, 2021)

Go DAWGS sharping the knife to skin a cat!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 16, 2021)

GO GAMEDAY DAWGS! getting ready to head to Athens!! GO DAWGS!


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 16, 2021)

Go Dawgs, from work!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 16, 2021)

Go old Dawgs sitting in a tree. Fried cat sammidges for dinner sounds good!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 16, 2021)

Go Dawgs! Finally them Dawgs get to eat today!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 16, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 16, 2021)

Go Dawgs just getting up!!!!

Gotta meet a Jeep friend in Scottsboro at 1pm then head back home for the game!!!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Oct 16, 2021)

GO climbing out of a tree DAWGS!!!

Let's get it on


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 16, 2021)

^^^ UGA band playing on my old high school football field(that didn't even exist when I was in HS). GO DAWGS!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## John Cooper (Oct 16, 2021)

Let's Go Dawgs!!!!!

Git fired up!!!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 16, 2021)

I'm eating cat......I mean Chinese for lunch. Sic em Dawgs!


----------



## trad bow (Oct 16, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 16, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!! Just keep winning!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 16, 2021)

Go Dawgs sitting in Scottsboro waiting on a JeepBro to show up for a parts swap!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 16, 2021)

fishnguy said:


> I'm eating cat......I mean Chinese for lunch. Sic em Dawgs!


We thought about that, but have some deer meat that's been marinating all week. So that's on the game day menu.  GO DAWGS killing deers.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 16, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> We thought about that, but have some deer meat that's been marinating all week. So that's on the game day menu.  GO DAWGS killing deers.


Go Dawgs eating wild game!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 16, 2021)

Go Dawgs ready to see the Dawgs win another game in Athens!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 16, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## brownceluse (Oct 16, 2021)

Go Dawgs! It’s Saturday is Athens town!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 16, 2021)

GO DAWGS! GET FIRED UP!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 16, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 16, 2021)

Friends it's almost time to LET THE BIG DAWG EAT some cat. 
GO DAWGS!


----------



## trad bow (Oct 16, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 16, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## elfiii (Oct 16, 2021)

Go Dawgs gotta hunker seriously in the second half.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 16, 2021)

Did you just see THAT


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 16, 2021)

Go 7-0 Dawgs! Ladies and Gentlemen I do believe we have a championship team! We made it to the bye week. Time for rest and they need it. Let’s get a few more play makers healthy and finish this season undefeated!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 16, 2021)

Go undefeated Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 16, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 16, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 16, 2021)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 16, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 16, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 16, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 16, 2021)

7-0 How ‘bout them Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 16, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 16, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 16, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 16, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 16, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Duff (Oct 16, 2021)

Goooooooo Dawgs !!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 16, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 17, 2021)

Go DAWGS skinning cat.  Dat cat was not cooperative, but goy skint anyway!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 17, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 17, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 17, 2021)

Go Dawgs in a boxblind just enjoying being a Dawg on a cool Sunday morning.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 17, 2021)

It's great to be a GEORGIA BULLDAWG!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 17, 2021)

Go Dawgs? Rest, get healthy and come out in a couple weeks and finish this thing!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 17, 2021)

Listening to the Bulldawg brunch at the Hill Top Grill. GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 17, 2021)

Go Dawgs on a beautiful Sunday morning 7-0 makes it even prettier!!!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 17, 2021)

Go Dawgs chilling (literally) in a boxblind.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 17, 2021)

Go Dawgs! It’s great to be a Georgia Bulldog! I said it’s great to be a Georgia Bulldog!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 17, 2021)

GO DAWGS! Just got my flag from Amazon to take to the beach and show some UGA pride for Ga. Fla. weekend.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 17, 2021)

Go Dawgs showing their UGA pride!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 17, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 17, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 17, 2021)

GO #1 DAWGS on a Sunday afternoon!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 17, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 17, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 17, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 17, 2021)

Go 7-0 Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 17, 2021)

Go Dawgs just keep winning!!!!


----------



## formula1 (Oct 17, 2021)

Go Dawgs! Heal this week and woop those Gators next week!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 17, 2021)

Go Dawgs hearing there will be a surprise player back for Jacksonville……


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 17, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs hearing there will be a surprise player back for Jacksonville……


Go Dawgs!!!!

Gonna spill the beans Bro. Brown??


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 17, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs!!!!
> 
> Gonna spill the beans Bro. Brown??


Not yet….. Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 17, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> Not yet….. Go Dawgs!




I had a feeling that's what you would say!!!!

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Oct 18, 2021)

Looking forward to Oct. 30th!
GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 18, 2021)

Go Dawgs after an interesting flight home last night.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 18, 2021)

Go Homecoming Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 18, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 18, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 18, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 18, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 18, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 18, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 18, 2021)

GO you Hairy DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 18, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!

Happy birthday @trad bow you are a DGD!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 18, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 18, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Shadow11 (Oct 18, 2021)

Not the greatest seats in the world, but man, it was great to be in there Saturday! It's been about 15 years for me, lol. We got a little game day and tailgating in.

My brother and I lost our dad to a heart attack, almost a month ago. My nephew lost his poppa. We celebrated my nephew's big 16th b-day down there watching that game. 

We had a blast! We're still grieving, but even as bitter sweet as our gut feels right now, we had a lot of fun. 

Go dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 18, 2021)




----------



## trad bow (Oct 18, 2021)

Go Dawgs resting up for Florida


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 18, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 18, 2021)

Go, bye week Dawgs! Don't lose focus!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 18, 2021)

GO DAWGS!! Time to heal up a bit and get ready to roast them reptiles!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Oct 18, 2021)

The alligators of florida gonna have their hands full. 
GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 18, 2021)

Go Dawgs just keep chopping!!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 18, 2021)

Go Dawgs healing up and starting JT against The Gators if not Benett if he can't stay healthy


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 18, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 19, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Oct 19, 2021)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 19, 2021)

Go Dawgs still stacking and packing on the recruiting trail!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 19, 2021)




----------



## brownceluse (Oct 19, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## trad bow (Oct 19, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 19, 2021)

Go DAWGS resting, healing and learning how to throttle a gaturd!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 19, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 19, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Duff (Oct 19, 2021)

Glad you had a great time Shadow!

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 19, 2021)

Shadow11 said:


> Not the greatest seats in the world, but man, it was great to be in there Saturday! It's been about 15 years for me, lol. We got a little game day and tailgating in.
> 
> My brother and I lost our dad to a heart attack, almost a month ago. My nephew lost his poppa. We celebrated my nephew's big 16th b-day down there watching that game.
> 
> ...


Sorry about your dad. Glad ya'll had a good time. GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 19, 2021)

Gooooooooooo Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 19, 2021)

Sic em!


----------



## trad bow (Oct 19, 2021)

This one is for my oldest son who passed away Sept 6. GOoooooo!! DAWGS


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 19, 2021)

trad bow said:


> This one is for my oldest son who passed away Sept 6. GOoooooo!! DAWGS


Man hate to hear that!!!!! Go Dawgs for your boy!


----------



## trad bow (Oct 19, 2021)

Shadow11 said:


> Not the greatest seats in the world, but man, it was great to be in there Saturday! It's been about 15 years for me, lol. We got a little game day and tailgating in.
> 
> My brother and I lost our dad to a heart attack, almost a month ago. My nephew lost his poppa. We celebrated my nephew's big 16th b-day down there watching that game.
> 
> ...


Sorry for your lost.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 19, 2021)

GO Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 19, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 19, 2021)

trad bow said:


> This one is for my oldest son who passed away Sept 6. GOoooooo!! DAWGS



That is heartbreaking news. So sorry for your loss. It's a parent's worst nightmare.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 19, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!

Prayers for those who have lost loved ones,!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 19, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 19, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 19, 2021)

Go dawgs gonna be in Iowa during the UF game!   Been hounding my IA buddies about getting torched by Perdue


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 19, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 19, 2021)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 19, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 20, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## trad bow (Oct 20, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## elfiii (Oct 20, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 20, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 20, 2021)

Go DAWGS ringin' da bell!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 20, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 20, 2021)

Just waking up Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 20, 2021)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 20, 2021)

Go Dawgs heading to visit the wife at work before I head to work!!!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 20, 2021)

GO midweek DAWGS!


----------



## trad bow (Oct 20, 2021)

Go Dawgs on a beautiful afternoon


----------



## Duff (Oct 20, 2021)

Hump day Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 20, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 20, 2021)




----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Oct 20, 2021)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## trad bow (Oct 20, 2021)

Dawgs gonna chomp chomp chomp on some gator tails here in a week or so.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 20, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 20, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 20, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 20, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 20, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 21, 2021)

Go Dawgs with 3 1/2 hours left at work!!!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 21, 2021)

Go Dawgs with erbody else!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 21, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Oct 21, 2021)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 21, 2021)

Go DAWGS getting ready for a gator tail fry!


----------



## trad bow (Oct 21, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 21, 2021)

GO DAWGS ready to beat those hated gators real good!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 21, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 21, 2021)

Go Dawgs counting the hours until blast off to the woods tomorrow. I'll be able to relax and hunt all day Saturday because the Dawgs got a bye.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 21, 2021)

GO DAWGS resting up to beat those gators.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 21, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> GO DAWGS resting up to beat those gators.



It sure is good to have a bye week huh? I'm so relaxed I don't know what to do with myself.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 21, 2021)

elfiii said:


> It sure is good to have a bye week huh? I'm so relaxed I don't know what to do with myself.


This is the weekend we get things done. Gonna be busy putting the pool to bed for the Winter and getting ready for the beach. GO DAWGS gettings thing DONE!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 21, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> This is the weekend we get things done. Gonna be busy putting the pool to bed for the Winter and getting ready for the beach. GO DAWGS getting thing DONE!



I'm gonna focus on blood pressure and heat rate for a few days.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 21, 2021)

Early morning go Dawgs  for us late night workers!!!!


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 21, 2021)

Go Dogs, heading to IL Sat for a week long bow hunt, but coming back a day early to catch the Dogs as they gig the gaturs.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 21, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 21, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 21, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 21, 2021)

Go Dogs with monster DT outta TX Bear Alexander recommitting to the G a moment ago.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 21, 2021)

westcobbdog said:


> Go Dogs, heading to IL Sat for a week long bow hunt, but coming back a day early to catch the Dogs as they gig the gaturs.


Wish I was going with ya! 

Go Bowhunting and traveling Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 21, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Duff (Oct 21, 2021)

Go Dawgs concentrating on my girls softball tournament this weekend. It’s hard to be a 3rd base coach with a phone to your ear, but I made it happen


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 21, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## formula1 (Oct 21, 2021)

westcobbdawg, I’ve been there and succeeded. I wish you the best. You’ll see so many big bucks you won’t want to leave early!  Good hunting!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 21, 2021)

westcobbdog said:


> Go Dogs with monster DT outta TX Bear Alexander recommitting to the G a moment ago.



Go Dawgs stacking the next man up deep!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 21, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 21, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 21, 2021)

Go Dawgs getting ready to head to work!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 21, 2021)

Go working Dawgs! Go hunting Dawgs! Just Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 21, 2021)

Go Dawgs waiting on the time clock to hit 3:30am !!!!!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 21, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 21, 2021)

Go Dawgs taking a break!!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 21, 2021)

GO DAWGS!! Glad we got a bye week to heal up and I can hunt! I’ve been so involved with the DAWGS this year and going to the games, I haven’t even been to the woods to sit for myself! I’ve been in the stand once, only as a camera man though!


----------



## trad bow (Oct 21, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 21, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 21, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 21, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 21, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## formula1 (Oct 21, 2021)

Go Dawgs all the way from my new home state of VA! We are still bow hunting here! Missed a lot of afternoon hunting do to the Dawgs.  But the first time I hunted my afternoon spot - success! Go Dawgs again!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 21, 2021)

formula1 said:


> Go Dawgs all the way from my new home state of VA! We are still bow hunting here! Missed a lot of afternoon hunting do to the Dawgs.  But the first time I hunted my afternoon spot - success! Go Dawgs again!


Congrats on the move, and the hunting success. Represent the G while there! 

Go Dawgs that would hate to be Tennessee fans right now!


----------



## formula1 (Oct 21, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Congrats on the move, and the hunting success. Represent the G while there!
> 
> Go Dawgs that would hate to be Tennessee fans right now!


Got 2 flags in my front yard. The Stars and Stripes and a big ole G! We are represented!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 21, 2021)

Go Dawgs in VA. I lived in Warrenton for a year, 76-77


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 21, 2021)

Go Dawgs in Va!


----------



## Duff (Oct 21, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!  Bust em up!  Send the lizards to the VA


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 21, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 21, 2021)

GO Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 21, 2021)

Go Dawgs with whichever QB plays!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Oct 22, 2021)

Good morning!
GO DAWGS, SIC THEM GATORS!!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 22, 2021)

Go DAWGS stackin' dem recruits and preparing recipes for lizard!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 22, 2021)

Happy Friday! GO DAWGS!!


----------



## formula1 (Oct 22, 2021)

Go Dawgs right before a deer hunting weekend!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## trad bow (Oct 22, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## elfiii (Oct 22, 2021)

Go VA Dawgs repasentin' for the G in they front yards!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 22, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 22, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 22, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 22, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 22, 2021)

GO DAWGS representing the big G where ever they go!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 22, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!

No better fans in the world!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 22, 2021)

It's great to be a Georgia Bulldog.
We'll be representing a big G flag on the marina condo in S.C. next week.


----------



## Duff (Oct 22, 2021)

Go Dawgs, telling Mrs Hornet to tell Mr Hornet not to watch the Braves tomorrow


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 22, 2021)

GO
D
a
w
g
s


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 22, 2021)

Duff said:


> Go Dawgs, telling Mrs Hornet to tell Mr Hornet not to watch the Braves tomorrow


Now that we know it's him not both us, he didn't watch at all last night. I watched a little of it. Maybe it is both of us.  OK we WON'T watch.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 22, 2021)

Go Dawgs fixing to walk into the workplace!!!!!!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 22, 2021)

Go dawgs wishin we were playing tomorrow!   Not much on in the way of good games.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## trad bow (Oct 22, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## elfiii (Oct 22, 2021)

Go Dawgs in the woods on a gorgeous Fall afternoon in Georgia where a bad day here still beats a good day everywhere else!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 22, 2021)

I hear ya, Lee! Going in the morning and prolly won't sleep a wink after all the deer sign I saw in there yesterday. Got my climber up and all I got to do is put my sexy self in it in the morn. I hope the buck that has been tearing up them trees in there, don't destroy my climber. 

GO DAWGS going hunting in the morning! And I don't have to kill, or see a thing. Just being in them woods is good enough for me. Love being in some woods!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 22, 2021)

Go Dawgs taking a break at work, did I tell anyone I don't like working on forklifts


----------



## trad bow (Oct 22, 2021)

Go Dawgs sitting at home with grandson in my lap


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 22, 2021)

Gol Dawgs enjoying the grand baby's!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 22, 2021)

Go Dawgs ready to go hunting


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 22, 2021)

GO DAWGS!! Having a hard time deciding whether I wanna go sit in the woods or on the lake tomorrow!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 22, 2021)

Go Dawgs! Just keep winning!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 22, 2021)

Go Dawgs, keep winning and the recruits will keep coming in!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Oct 23, 2021)

Errbody wanna play for Kirby!

GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 23, 2021)

Go DAWGS on a crisp morning at the coast!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 23, 2021)

GO DAWGS! Sitting a a stand waiting on the sun to come up!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 23, 2021)

Go Dawgs wishing we were whooping the Gators today!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 23, 2021)

Go Dawgs this fine morning!


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 23, 2021)

Go Dawgs on gameless day from the deerless camp!?


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 23, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 23, 2021)

GO DAWGS! Scored some UGA shirts at Academy. Vintage style.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 23, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 23, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 23, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 23, 2021)

Go dawgs I truly believe we are 1 of about 3 or 4 teams who is head and shoulders above the rest.....


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 23, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 23, 2021)

GO SARDAY NIGHT DAWGS!! Wish I was celebrating a reptile roast bout now!!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 23, 2021)

mizzippi jb said:


> Go dawgs I truly believe we are 1 of about 3 or 4 teams who is head and shoulders above the rest.....


And we are head and shoulders above those other 2 or 3!!!   Go dawgs!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Oct 23, 2021)

It's time for the Dawgs to rule!

Let's get it done


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 23, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 23, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 23, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## John Cooper (Oct 23, 2021)

Gooo Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 23, 2021)

Go 7-0 Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 23, 2021)

Go Dawgs watching Saban melt down on a delay of game penalty


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 23, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 23, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 23, 2021)

Go Dawgs getting healthier and better on this fine Saturday night!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 23, 2021)

Go Dawgs ready for next Saturday!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 23, 2021)

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 23, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 23, 2021)

Go Dawgs yelling as Braves go to the World Series!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 23, 2021)

GO Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 24, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 24, 2021)

Go DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 24, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 24, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 24, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!

Trying to figure out the UT/Bama game, was UT that good or Bama that bad.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 24, 2021)

UT isn’t that good. They’re better but not good. Bama has issues on defense. Go Dawgs! Just keep winning!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 24, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 24, 2021)

Go Dawgs sitting in a boxblind watching turkey hens chasing each other.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 24, 2021)

Go Dawgs headed to the house of God this fine morning!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 24, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 24, 2021)

Go Dawgs reloading on defense!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 24, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 24, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Now that we know it's him not both us, he didn't watch at all last night. I watched a little of it. Maybe it is both of us.  OK we WON'T watch.


We didn't watch one bit of it last night and they won. We are now watching the re-play. I guess that's how we'll have to watch the World Series. Replay....................
GO DAWGS and Go Braves.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 24, 2021)

Go Dawgs just keep winning!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 24, 2021)

Go Dawgs just getting home from church and eating lunch with the 2 oldest grandsons (16&12)  lord that made me feel old!!!!!


----------



## formula1 (Oct 24, 2021)

It’s now stomp Gator week!  Go Dawgs!  And I just returned from church as well!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Oct 24, 2021)

GO DAWGS!!! On this beautiful Sunday afternoon!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 24, 2021)

GO DAWGS on this beautiful Sunday afternoon! Sitting in a stand watching a beautiful food plot. Seen 5 deer already. it’s count down for the gator haters!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 24, 2021)

Go Dawgs wishing I was in a stand. Cool weather is coming though.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 24, 2021)

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs wishing I was in a stand. Cool weather is coming though.


Go Dawgs getting ready for 9 days in the woods!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 24, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 24, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 24, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 24, 2021)

Go Dawgs, it's cocktail and gator tail week!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 24, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 24, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 24, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 24, 2021)

Go Dawgs  watching Bull riding!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 24, 2021)

Go Dawgs ready to make gator skin belts, boots, and hats out of them stinking gators! I hope King Kirby runs up the score on Doofus Dan.

Who’s your daddy, Danny boy? Who’s your daddy?


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 24, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 24, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 24, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 24, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 24, 2021)




----------



## John Cooper (Oct 24, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 25, 2021)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 25, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Oct 25, 2021)

Good morning!
GO DAWGS!!


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 25, 2021)

Go DAWGS on the Revenge Tour ... *******s are up next!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 25, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Duff (Oct 25, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 25, 2021)

Go Dawgs on this fine rainy Monday morning!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 25, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 25, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 25, 2021)

It's time to let the BIG DAWGS eat bacon wrapped grilled Gator at Smokin Po Boys in Winder.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 25, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## formula1 (Oct 25, 2021)

It’s the best week of the year for Gator grilling!  Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 25, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 25, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 25, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's time to let the BIG DAWGS eat bacon wrapped grilled Gator at Smokin Po Boys in Winder.
> View attachment 1111945


I knew when I saw this it was being prepared for the place H22 works now. They always have a Gator tailgate at Akins Ford. He didn't even get to participate. He was on the road. GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 25, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 25, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 25, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 25, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 25, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 25, 2021)




----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 25, 2021)

Go dawgs!  Will be in Hawkeye country for the gaytor game!   Gonna try to keep up with 1 ear and 95.5 app.  The Iowans we hang with love the Braves and the dawgs are no. 2 faves behind the Hawkeyes!   Can't wait for the trip. Been 3 years


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 25, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 25, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 25, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I knew when I saw this it was being prepared for the place H22 works now. They always have a Gator tailgate at Akins Ford. He didn't even get to participate. He was on the road. GO DAWGS!


I ate some of that gator today!! GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 25, 2021)

Go Dawgs! Just keep winning!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 25, 2021)

Go Dawgs stay focused!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 26, 2021)

Go early morning Dawgs


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Oct 26, 2021)

Good morning!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 26, 2021)

Go DAWGS lookin' for someone to make lizard boots!


----------



## trad bow (Oct 26, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 26, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 26, 2021)

Go Dawgs on this fine morning!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 26, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 26, 2021)

Go Dawgs not having played anybody according to Bucknasty. Just think. In two weeks we finally get to play "Somebody".


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 26, 2021)

Go Dawgs knowing Bucknasty knows about as much about football as Biden knows about running the greatest country in the world!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 26, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs knowing Bucknasty knows about as much about football as Biden knows about running the greatest country in the world!




Go Dawgs!!!!

Now he is gonna come on here and tell us about how he played 12 years of pee wee ball and has coached for 30. 

He should know that Georgia has been playing Vanilla offense all year with a bunch of freshman!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 26, 2021)

Bucknasty must be the one that send a tweet to the Finebaum show everyday saying the DAWGS haven't played anybody this year.


----------



## Duff (Oct 26, 2021)

Lolz. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 26, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## trad bow (Oct 26, 2021)

Go Dawgs on a fine afternoon


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 26, 2021)

LIL Bucky just don't know when to be quiet!!!!

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Duff (Oct 26, 2021)

Go Dawgs reminding Ms 22 not to be watching none of the Braves!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 26, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 26, 2021)

Duff said:


> Go Dawgs reminding Ms 22 not to be watching none of the Braves!!


We aint. Erybody else in the world is. The girls I went to dinner with had to leave just in time to watch. Got our TV on the SEC network. GO BRAVES. GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 26, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> We aint. Erybody else in the world is. The girls I went to dinner with had to leave just in time to watch. Got our TV on the SEC network. GO BRAVES. GO DAWGS!!!!


Go Dawgs!!!

Go Htooto's keeping the streak going!!!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 26, 2021)

I saw a stat today on the gram about every time the Braves went to W.S., the Dawgs lost to Florida that year. GONNA CHANGE THIS YEAR! Go Dawgs and Braves!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 26, 2021)

fishnguy said:


> I saw a stat today on the gram about every time the Braves went to W.S., the Dawgs lost to Florida that year. GONNA CHANGE THIS YEAR! Go Dawgs and Braves!


I saw that too, but I don't believe it. 
One of the girls that I had dinner with us tonight gave her son her 4 tickets to GA/Fla and he bought tickets to the Braves games Sunday. Oh to be young again. That's gonna be an awesome busy weekend for him!


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 26, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I saw that too, but I don't believe it.
> One of the girls that I had dinner with us tonight gave her son her 4 tickets to GA/Fla and he bought tickets to the Braves games Sunday. Oh to be young again. That's gonna be an awesome busy weekend for him!


I believe it!? Gators had Spurrier in the 90's!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 26, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Duff (Oct 26, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I saw that too, but I don't believe it.
> One of the girls that I had dinner with us tonight gave her son her 4 tickets to GA/Fla and he bought tickets to the Braves games Sunday. Oh to be young again. That's gonna be an awesome busy weekend for him!



That’s a Ga sports junkies dream weekend!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 26, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 26, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Oct 27, 2021)

Good morning

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 27, 2021)

Go DAWGS cleanin' da screen for da Game!


----------



## trad bow (Oct 27, 2021)

Go Dawgs this fine morning


----------



## formula1 (Oct 27, 2021)

Go Dawgs on Hump day!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 27, 2021)

GO midweek DAWGS!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 27, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 27, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 27, 2021)

Go Dawgs on payday!!!!! 

It's supposed to be payday on Thursday, but direct deposit hits my bank Wednesday night about 9pm


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 27, 2021)

Go dawgs and braves!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Oct 27, 2021)

Go Dawgs!! Bring it home with 2 Bravos!!!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 27, 2021)

Go DAWGS hoping for a reptile beatdown Saturday


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 27, 2021)

Dawgs be dawgin


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 27, 2021)

Go Dawgs! Just keep winning! An ugly win! A average win! A sloppy win! A lucky win! A dominating win! Just keep on a winning!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 27, 2021)

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 27, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!

Ain't nothing better!!


----------



## Duff (Oct 27, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 27, 2021)

Go Dawgs! Me thinks the Braves are gonna fall apart. ?


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 27, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 27, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!

It's getting closer to the World's Largest Cocktail party time!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 27, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 27, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Oct 28, 2021)

Good morning

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 28, 2021)

Go DAWGS bringin' a red and black storm to shores of the St. Johns on Saturday.  Meanwhile, God is bringing one here this morning.


----------



## trad bow (Oct 28, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## elfiii (Oct 28, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 28, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 28, 2021)

Go DAWGS! All alone at work in the Classic City. Erybody done left for Florida. I'm headed to the beach tomorrow just not in Fl.  Been there done that too many times.


----------



## trad bow (Oct 28, 2021)

Go Dawgs driving safely to the SC islands


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 28, 2021)

Go Beach bound Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 28, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> Go Beach bound Dawgs!



"Man is there going to be some property destruction Saturday night!"


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 28, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!

Wemens Dawg fans make the best beach bunnies!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 28, 2021)

elfiii said:


> "Man is there going to be some property destruction Saturday night!"


Loran Smith was on Finebaum yesterday talking about Munson. It was great. Loran said when him and Larry were fishing Larry would do a play by play and call them fish to bite his hook. Loran did a perfect Munson play by play fishing.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 28, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Loran Smith was on Finebaum yesterday talking about Munson. It was great. Loran said when him and Larry were fishing Larry would do a play by play and call them fish to bite his hook. Loran did a perfect Munson play by play fishing.



Dang! The one time I should have watched Finebaum and I didn't!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 28, 2021)

It was a good one. H22 got to see the last of it. He was wondering why I was glued to the TV when he got home from work. 
GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 28, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!! 

Sure do miss Larry Munson calling the games! Heck I bet he is calling them for all the Dawg fans in heaven especially Charlie!!!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 28, 2021)

GO DAWGS ready to lay the smackdown on them goobers!

GOOOOOO BEEEEEEEERS! LOOOOOO SEEEERS! 

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## brownceluse (Oct 28, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 28, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 28, 2021)

Go tear nader Dawgs fixin' to wreck a gators doublewide!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 28, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## formula1 (Oct 28, 2021)

All Dawgs fan get out of Jacksonville quick on Saturday night.  Flooding due to Gator tears will be imminent!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 28, 2021)

Go Dawgs just focus and win!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 28, 2021)

GO DAWGS taking ONLY DAWG clothing to the beach this weekend. Time to show our pride.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 28, 2021)

GO DAWGS! Almost time to cook some GATOR tail!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 28, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 29, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 29, 2021)

Go Dawgs 1 more hour till going home time!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Oct 29, 2021)

Good Friiday morning! 

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## trad bow (Oct 29, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 29, 2021)

Go DAWGS makin' the girders bend when they put da whoopin' on da gaturds!  Take a 55 gall of you know what to the field!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 29, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 29, 2021)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 29, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 29, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 29, 2021)

GO YOUR GEORGIA BULLDAWGS! Headed to the beach.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 29, 2021)

Go beach Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## fishnguy (Oct 29, 2021)

Go you destructive Dawgs, destroying the gayturs, Jacksonville,  and the rest of the competition!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 29, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## trad bow (Oct 29, 2021)

Go Dawgs partying on the beach


----------



## campboy (Oct 29, 2021)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
DAWGS!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 29, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 29, 2021)

Go Dawgs for Bo$$!!!


----------



## trad bow (Oct 29, 2021)

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs for Bo$$!!!


X2


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 29, 2021)

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs for Bo$$!!!


X3


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Oct 29, 2021)

GO DAWGS!!!! on this rainy Friday eve before the big game! x4 for the Bo$$


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 29, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!

Go Dawgs for Charlie the best DGD I know!!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 29, 2021)

GO DAWGS on this Friday night!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 29, 2021)

Go Friday night Lizard whooping Dawgs for the Bo$$!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 29, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 29, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 30, 2021)

Go Dawgs 3 1/2 hours till going home time!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 30, 2021)

Go Dawgs heading to bed!!!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 30, 2021)

Rise up BullDawg Nation ... It's Game Day and we Ride to skin *******s.  Go DAWGS!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 30, 2021)

Good morning DAWGNATION!! It’s time to tee it up!! GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 30, 2021)

Go Dawgs ready to give them goobers another loss!


----------



## trad bow (Oct 30, 2021)

Go Dawgs. I’m an old Dawg fan. I don’t take any team for granted and don’t breathe easy till we win.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 30, 2021)

Go Dawgs! Just keep winning!!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 30, 2021)

Go game day Dawgs in a boxblind enjoying the liquid sunshine.


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Oct 30, 2021)

elfiii said:


> Go game day Dawgs in a boxblind enjoying the liquid sunshine.



Right there with you sir.

GO DAWGS!! Let's get it done!


----------



## Duff (Oct 30, 2021)

Yes, game day!!!!

Go Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 30, 2021)

trad bow said:


> Go Dawgs. I’m an old Dawg fan. I don’t take any team for granted and don’t breathe easy till we win.


Yes sir I am right there with you!!!!!!

Go Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 30, 2021)

Go Dawgs showing our pride at the condo.


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 30, 2021)

Go DAWGS getting a Dub today, no matter if it’s a good Juan, bad Juan, or ugly Juan. Just WIN


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 30, 2021)

Gooooooooo Daaaaawwwwgggggsssssssss!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 30, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Oct 30, 2021)

GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 30, 2021)

Go Dawgs! It’s time to eat some gator tail!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 30, 2021)

GO DAWGS! Practicing to beat everybody not just somebody!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 30, 2021)

Go Dawgs!! Just win! Just keep winning!


----------



## trad bow (Oct 30, 2021)

Getting close to “Hunker Down Time “. Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 30, 2021)

Go Dawgs!! 

Been out running around with our granddaughter and just dropped her off and got home!!!!! Ready for some Gattas!!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Oct 30, 2021)

Here we go! Let's make a statement immediately!!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 30, 2021)

Go Dawgs in Jacksonville!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 30, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 30, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## formula1 (Oct 30, 2021)

1 more quarter!  Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 30, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!! 8-0 

Miss you Charlie!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 30, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!! 8-0!!


----------



## formula1 (Oct 30, 2021)

1 game at a time! Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 30, 2021)

How bout them Dawgs?!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 30, 2021)

Just keep chopping!! GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 30, 2021)

To all my Dawg bros and sistas! Go Dawgs! I said it’s great to be a G E O R G I A    B U L L D O G!!!!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 30, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 30, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 30, 2021)

Gooooooo Dawgs! Sic ‘em!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 30, 2021)

What was that? Yes, the Dawgs are undefeated and just beat dem Lizards!


----------



## mark-7mag (Oct 30, 2021)

There‘s something really special about this team and this season. Go Dawgs !


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Oct 30, 2021)

Started off slow but finished strong. Time to prep for Mizzou.

GO 8-0 DAWGS!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 30, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!! The taste of victory sure is sweet!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 30, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 30, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 30, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 30, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 30, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 30, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 30, 2021)

Go, victorious Dawgs! And go Braves with a lead.?


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 30, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 31, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 31, 2021)

I just woke up to post 


Go Dawgs!!


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 31, 2021)

Go DAWGS destroying some property!


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 31, 2021)

Go Eastern Division Champs! One step at a time.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 31, 2021)

Morning DAWGNATION! Something just feels right with the world today, doesn’t it? I felt it when I got to this morning to come sit in a deer stand! DAWGS beat the crap outta the reptiles and are #1, Braves are one game away from winning it all and I laid down a handsome Buck about 30mins ago! GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 31, 2021)

Go Dawgs!! This just may be the year!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 31, 2021)

Go Dawgs who clinched the SEC east last night with the Kentucky loss!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 31, 2021)




----------



## elfiii (Oct 31, 2021)

Go Dawgs putting the smack down on big bucks!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 31, 2021)




----------



## JustUs4All (Oct 31, 2021)

I do not know what kind of stats Davis has but during one play I watched 3 guys blocking him which allowed two other UGA defenders to make a tackle for loss. 

If I were allowed to decide what stats should be kept I would include assists for Def Linemen and he would have one on nearly every play that was stopped for little to no gain. In my college football world the Heisman Trophy would be his to loose at this point.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 31, 2021)




----------



## brownceluse (Oct 31, 2021)

Goal number one achieved! Go Dawgs focused on goal number two!!! One game at a time and one one win at a time!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 31, 2021)

Go Dawgs just keep chopping!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 31, 2021)

Go Dawgs staying focused a now on to the next game!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 31, 2021)

I wonder what Doofus Dan and Todd G talked about after the game yesterday.  Goooooo beeeerrrrrrs! Looooooo sssseeeeerrrrrrs! 

*HOW 'BOUT THEM GOOBER STOMPING DAWGS! *


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 31, 2021)

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> Morning DAWGNATION! Something just feels right with the world today, doesn’t it? I felt it when I got to this morning to come sit in a deer stand! DAWGS beat the crap outta the reptiles and are #1, Braves are one game away from winning it all and I laid down a handsome Buck about 30mins ago! GO DAWGS!


Pics of the buck or it didn't happen. And congrats!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 31, 2021)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 31, 2021)

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> View attachment 1113273View attachment 1113274GO DAWGS!


Heck yeah! Congrats! Go Buck killing Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 31, 2021)

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> View attachment 1113273View attachment 1113274GO DAWGS!


Heck, yeah! That's a handsome buck right there! Congrats, bud!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 31, 2021)

Go midday Dawgs!! The grass and trees are always just a little greener after a win in Jacksonville!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Oct 31, 2021)

Go Dawgs headed home to get ready for Missouri. Hope we find an offense between now and then.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 31, 2021)




----------



## brownceluse (Oct 31, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 31, 2021)

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> View attachment 1113273View attachment 1113274GO DAWGS!


Real nice buck, probably should have let him walk cause he would have been a bige.....   oh wait wrong forum,  dang he is a nice buck!!!! WTG, and Go Dawgs!!!!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Oct 31, 2021)

Go Dawgs and very nice buck addiction


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 31, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 31, 2021)

Sunday afternoon go Dawgs!!!!!


We took mom and Dad to church like normal this morning had an awesome service!!!! The preacher told the folks if there was someone there that had made an impact on them to tell those folks they loved them, I think everyone came by and told my Mom and Dad thank you and that they loved them. You talk about making me feel good and yes bringing a tear to my eyes!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 31, 2021)

Go Dawgs just getting back from the woods working on a spot. 

If we're this good with all those extra weapons missing on offense, just imagine how scary good we can be at 100%! Can't wait to have all those guys back.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 31, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 31, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Oct 31, 2021)

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> View attachment 1113273View attachment 1113274GO DAWGS!



Great buck. Congratulations 

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 31, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 31, 2021)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 31, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 31, 2021)

Go Dawgs! Just keep winning!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 31, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 31, 2021)

Go Dawgs, keep playing one game at a time!!! Don't look ahead and keep on winning!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 1, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 1, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 1, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Nov 1, 2021)

Good morning

GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 1, 2021)

Go DAWGS, keep on choppin' the competition!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 1, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 1, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 1, 2021)

Go second cup of coffee Dawgs!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 1, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 1, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 1, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 1, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Shadow11 (Nov 1, 2021)

Go dawgs and chop on!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 1, 2021)

Go Dawgs getting ready to walk into work!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 1, 2021)

Go Monday Dawgs frustrated with the Dekalb Co tag office!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 1, 2021)

Go Dawgs finishing the drill


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 1, 2021)

Go Dawgs ready to skin another cat!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 1, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> View attachment 1113645



Well then I guess there just won't be a Heisman winner this year.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 1, 2021)

Go Dawgs! Gooooooo beeeeeerrrrrrs, loooooo ssseeeerrrrrs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 1, 2021)

Go Dawgs taking a break, and thinking about lunch at 9pm!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 1, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 1, 2021)

Go Dawgs taking another break 

Next break at 1:30am


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 2, 2021)

Go Dawgs on last break!!!! Next clock sound will be 3:30 going home time!!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Nov 2, 2021)

Good morning 

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 2, 2021)

Go DAWGS getting ready to wreck another cat's day!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 2, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 2, 2021)

Go Dawgs! Just keep winning!!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 2, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 2, 2021)

It's GREAT to be a Georgia BullDAWG! GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 2, 2021)

Go Dawgs just keep winning!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Nov 2, 2021)

Wondering how this got pushed so far down the thread!! GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 2, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 2, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 2, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 2, 2021)

Go Dawgs trying to get psychic for work!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 2, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 2, 2021)

Go nervous about World Series Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 2, 2021)

Go Dawgs the getting psychic for work didn't work, still having to work.


----------



## trad bow (Nov 2, 2021)

Go Dawgs waiting on the CFP rankings


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 2, 2021)

GO Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 2, 2021)

Go Dawgs down in Moultree tonight!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Nov 2, 2021)

GO DAWGS!!
GO BRAVES too!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 2, 2021)

Go Dawgs keep chopping!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 2, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 2, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 2, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 2, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 2, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 2, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 2, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 3, 2021)

Go Dawgs  1 hour till going home time!!!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 3, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 3, 2021)

An Early Morning GO DAWGS!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 3, 2021)

Another early morning Go Dawgs!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 3, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 3, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 3, 2021)

GO DAWGS knocking them off 1 at a time until we win it all!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 3, 2021)

Go Dawgs! Just keep winning!!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 3, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 3, 2021)

Go Dawgs dropped the Jeep off at the tire store to have them mount a set if Mickey Thompson MTZ’s that I picked up!!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 3, 2021)

Go jeep driving DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 3, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 3, 2021)

Go Dawgs, laying on a beach or driving a Jeep!!!!

My 2 favorite things!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 3, 2021)

GO DAWGS dressed for Halloween evening and H22 has his GEORGIA beach shirt on and I got my DAWG necklace on. Yes we are riding the island in a old 2 door jeep.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 3, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> GO DAWGS dressed View attachment 1114065for Halloween evening and H22 has his GEORGIA beach shirt on and I got my DAWG necklace on. Yes we are riding the island in a old 2 door jeep.


Love it!!!!!!!

Go Dawgs knowing how to live it up!!!!!!


----------



## formula1 (Nov 3, 2021)

About to head to the woods with my son for the rest of the week.  I just wanted to say this:

Go Dawgs! And keep dominating just like Republicans on this post-election victory day!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 3, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 3, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 3, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> GO DAWGS dressed View attachment 1114065for Halloween evening and H22 has his GEORGIA beach shirt on and I got my DAWG necklace on. Yes we are riding the island in a old 2 door jeep.



Somebody could mistake y'all for KISS.

Go Dawgs cruising Jekyll in a Jeep and made up like rock stars!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 3, 2021)

elfiii said:


> Somebody could mistake y'all for KISS.
> 
> Go Dawgs cruising Jekyll in a Jeep and made up like rock stars!


More up in Clmeson land (that island your Geechie Boy grits are made).  Every bar we went in started playing Kiss music. And giving H22 the stank eye for wearing his GA. shirt. GO DAWGS!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 3, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> More up in Clmeson land (that island your Geechie Boy grits are made).  Every bar we went in started playing Kiss music. And giving H22 the stank eye for wearing his GA. shirt. GO DAWGS!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Nov 3, 2021)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 3, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> More up in Clmeson land (that island your Geechie Boy grits are made).  Every bar we went in started playing Kiss music. And giving H22 the stank eye for wearing his GA. shirt. GO DAWGS!


I get that look some to, but usually it's cause I do stank 

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 3, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 3, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 4, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Nov 4, 2021)

Good morning

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 4, 2021)

Go DAWGS early on a crisp morning.  Chop those cats!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 4, 2021)

Go Dawgs waiting on this rain to pass by.


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 4, 2021)

Go,, rainy Thursday Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 4, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 4, 2021)

GO your hairy DAWGS! Sic em!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Nov 4, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> GO your hairy DAWGS! Sic em!



Woof, woof, woof!!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 4, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 4, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!

Got new to me shoes on the Jeep!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Nov 4, 2021)

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 4, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Nov 4, 2021)

Almost time to skin another cat!! GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 4, 2021)

Go Dawgs, almost lunch time!!!! Homemade chili!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 4, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 4, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs, almost lunch time!!!! Homemade chili!!!!!!


I made some a couple days ago, and it was good. Made a big pot I ate on for two days. Love me some chili! Get you some of this and put in your bowl. It's not hot, just flavorful. https://www.franksredhot.com/en-us/products/franks-redhot-original-seasoning-blend

Go Dawgs eatin' chili and buck gruntin' all around the house!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 4, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> I made some a couple days ago, and it was good. Made a big pot I ate on for two days. Love me some chili! Get you some of this and put in your bowl. It's not hot, just flavorful. https://www.franksredhot.com/en-us/products/franks-redhot-original-seasoning-blend
> 
> Go Dawgs eatin' chili and buck gruntin' all around the house!


I put Tabasco in mine!!!!! Well after I get out what I am gonna eat,  the wife can't take it. 

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 4, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 4, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 4, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Nov 4, 2021)

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 5, 2021)

Go Dawgs up all night


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 5, 2021)

Go Dawgs with no sleep


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Nov 5, 2021)

Good morning

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 5, 2021)

Go DAWGS up early with a chilled wind blowing in So. Ga!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 5, 2021)

Go dawgs back from the Midwest!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 5, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## brownceluse (Nov 5, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 5, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2021)

Go Dawgs,  if I pumpkins they would have frost on them this morning!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 5, 2021)

Goooooooooooooooooooooooo GEORGIA BULLDAWGS!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## trad bow (Nov 5, 2021)

Go Dawgs on a nice fall afternoon


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Nov 5, 2021)

Gonna be hit the woods in the morning but will be watching later.

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 5, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 5, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 5, 2021)

Go Dawgs studying up on boiled cat recipes!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 5, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 5, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 5, 2021)

Mark Richt is a DGD. Go Dawgs


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 5, 2021)

Listening to DAWG talk tonight on the radio.  Richt is the man of the day. He will be honored at halfttime. DGD!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Nov 5, 2021)

Ready for tomorrow!! I am looking forward to the halftime show! Glad I will be there to see it. Coach Richt is a DGD. GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 5, 2021)

Go Richt Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 5, 2021)

Go Friday night Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2021)

Go Dawgs honoring CMR, he will always be a DGD!!!! He turned Georgia around and got it on the right track!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 5, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 6, 2021)

Go DAWGS givin' this old fan something to watch on a rainy Saturday in So Georgia.


----------



## trad bow (Nov 6, 2021)

Go Dawgs sitting by a warm fire


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Nov 6, 2021)

GO DAWGS!!! heading to the woods


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 6, 2021)

Can I get a Go DAWGS.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 6, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Can I get a Go DAWGS.



Yes ma’am you can. Go Dawgs in a tree in the breeze on game day! It’s chilly!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 6, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 6, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 6, 2021)

Go Dawgs! It’s Saturday in Athens!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 6, 2021)

Go Dawgs ready for kick off!!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 6, 2021)

GOOOOOOOOOOO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 6, 2021)

Go game day Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 6, 2021)

GO DAWGS listening to pre-game GEORGIA music getting fired UP!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 6, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 6, 2021)

Go Dawgs can't wait to see Mark Richt at halftime!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 6, 2021)

Go dawgs that had success in the Midwest!  
Gonna turn my pal nate into a DGD!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 6, 2021)

Go Dawgs up at 1/2 time!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 6, 2021)

mizzippi jb said:


> Go dawgs that had success in the Midwest!
> Gonna turn my pal nate into a DGD! View attachment 1114869


Go Dawgs killing big bucks! Headed to Nebraska Tuesday myself!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 6, 2021)

DGD.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 6, 2021)

Go 9-0 Dawgs and happy for Coach Richt!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 6, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!! Coach Richt is the man!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 6, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 6, 2021)

Dawgs 9-0 and still running the show! 

Go Dawgs!1


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 6, 2021)

In the words of @brownceluse ......... Just keeping winning! 
GO DAWGS!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 6, 2021)

Go Dawgs wore out from dragging dead deer a country mile through blackberries and privet.

Go Dawgs for Coach Mark Richt. He’s at the top of all DGD’s.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 6, 2021)

Go wore out Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 6, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> In the words of @brownceluse ......... Just keeping winning!
> GO DAWGS!


Always 

GO Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 6, 2021)

Go deer hunting Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 6, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Nov 6, 2021)

GO DAWGS!! all the way!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 6, 2021)

Go 9-0 Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 6, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 6, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 6, 2021)

Go Dawgs just keep winning!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 6, 2021)

Go undefeated Dawgs!


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 6, 2021)

Go prep for Tennasty, 9-0 Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 6, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 6, 2021)

Dawgs win. Goobers lose. It’s been a great day! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 6, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 7, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 7, 2021)

Go DAWGS with 2nd team defense making a great goal line stand.  Stackhouse stacked them up!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 7, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 7, 2021)

Go Dawgs! Just kept winning!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 7, 2021)

Go Dawgs one game at the time.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 7, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 7, 2021)

Go Dawgs,  cussing Kirby gonna get the boys focused this week!!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 7, 2021)

Go Dawgs freezing they butts off in a tree stand.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 7, 2021)

Go hunting Dawgs!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Nov 7, 2021)

GO DAWGS!! Looking ahead to 10rc. gonna make them dawgs 10-0!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 7, 2021)

Go Dawgs! Just keep winning!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 7, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs! Just keep winning!


You got that right. Go Dawgs. Keep winning.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 7, 2021)

Go Dawgs heading to church!!!


----------



## Shadow11 (Nov 7, 2021)

Someone told me that Pickens and Burton are looking at Oregon. Is there anything to this? Why would they? 

With or without em we'll be fine. 

Go dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 7, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 7, 2021)

LOL ?? 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1457170831541420041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1457172519014871046
*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## formula1 (Nov 7, 2021)

Tenersee Hillbillies next!  You can bring your mustard bottles and golf balls but it won’t help. Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 7, 2021)

Shadow11 said:


> Someone told me that Pickens and Burton are looking at Oregon. Is there anything to this? Why would they?
> 
> With or without em we'll be fine.
> 
> Go dawgs!


To be honest I don’t care. If they do leave it won’t be until after this season. They are on a team that has the highest chance of competing for a NC as of right now. Go Dawgs! Just keep winning!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 7, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Nov 7, 2021)

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 7, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 7, 2021)

Shadow11 said:


> Someone told me that Pickens and Burton are looking at Oregon. Is there anything to this? Why would they?
> 
> With or without em we'll be fine.
> 
> Go dawgs!


Pickens will go to NFL if he leaves, Burton has no reason to leave he is one of our best receivers.

If JT comes back next year a QB will transfer (prolly Beck)


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 7, 2021)

GO Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 7, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 7, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 7, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 7, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## brownceluse (Nov 7, 2021)

Very possible. Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 7, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 7, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Nov 8, 2021)

Good morning 

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 8, 2021)

Go Dawgs on Monday!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 8, 2021)

Go DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 8, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 8, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 8, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 8, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 8, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 8, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 8, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## John Cooper (Nov 8, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 8, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 8, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 8, 2021)

Go Dawgs! Just keep winning!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 8, 2021)

Go Dawgs staying focused!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 8, 2021)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 8, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Nov 9, 2021)

Good morning

I don't give a dawg about no Tennessee Vol

GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 9, 2021)

Go DAWGS kickin' a mutt's butt!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 9, 2021)

Go 9-0 Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 9, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 9, 2021)

GO DAWGS. 
H22 and I were watching the SEC network last evening and I mentioned that I didn't personally know one single Vol fan. I know other fans, just no Vol fans. He said, @Browning Slayer is the biggest Vol. fan ever. I looked at him like  Then we both laughed and laughed.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 9, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 9, 2021)

Go Dawgs in Athens Georgia!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 9, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!!

All the Vol fans round here are real soft spoken, they haven't been thumping there chest like lil Bucky for several years now!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 9, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 9, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 9, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Nov 9, 2021)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 9, 2021)

Go Dawgs processing a deer


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 10, 2021)

Go Dawgs,  been busy tonight!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 10, 2021)

Go Dawgs headed to Nebraska!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 10, 2021)

Hope you kill a whopper Jeff!!!!

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 10, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Nov 10, 2021)

Good morning 

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 10, 2021)

Go Dawgs! Just keep winning!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 10, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> GO DAWGS.
> H22 and I were watching the SEC network last evening and I mentioned that I didn't personally know one single Vol fan. I know other fans, just no Vol fans. He said, @Browning Slayer is the biggest Vol. fan ever. I looked at him like  Then we both laughed and laughed.




GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 10, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 10, 2021)

Go DAWGS forcin' Smokey into the transfer portal or witness protection!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 10, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 10, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 10, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 10, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 10, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Nov 10, 2021)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 10, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 10, 2021)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 10, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 10, 2021)

GO Dawgs


----------



## elfiii (Nov 10, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> GO DAWGS.
> H22 and I were watching the SEC network last evening and I mentioned that I didn't personally know one single Vol fan. I know other fans, just no Vol fans. He said, @Browning Slayer is the biggest Vol. fan ever. I looked at him like  Then we both laughed and laughed.



It’s true too.?

Go Dawgs!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Nov 10, 2021)

GO DAWGS!! Almost to Saturday!! Ready to show them toofless hillbillies what a butt whoopin spose to be like, instead of the way they uncle whoops their sister


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 10, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 10, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 10, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 11, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 11, 2021)

Go Dawgs buying OSU gear....


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 11, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 11, 2021)

Go DAWGS making the list on Google!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 11, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Nov 11, 2021)

Good morning

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 11, 2021)

Go Dawgs getting they split second of fame on Google.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 11, 2021)

GO DAWGS and GO Slayer.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 11, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 11, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 11, 2021)

Go Slayer Dawgs letting the Google world know how he feels!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 11, 2021)

Go Dawgs becoming famous by bashing Tennessee! 

@Browning Slayer


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 11, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 11, 2021)

GO Dawgs ready to beat the heck out of them Tennessee Vols!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 11, 2021)

**


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 11, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 11, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 11, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 11, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 11, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Nov 12, 2021)

Good morning

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 12, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 12, 2021)

GO DAWGS gettin a bit nervous about the game.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 12, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!! Just keep winning!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 12, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs!!! Just keep winning!


That's all I ask. GO DAWGS!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 12, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> GO DAWGS gettin a bit nervous about the game.



Come on Mrs. 2 Two to, too.  Brace up girl! Dawgs gonna roll!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 12, 2021)

elfiii said:


> Come on Mrs. 2 Two to, too.  Brace up girl! Dawgs gonna roll!


It's the Munson in me.  GO DAWGS! Keep winning!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 12, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's the Munson in me.  GO DAWGS! Keep winning!



I got my inner Munson suppressed for this one. You can do it too. Just take deep breaths and keep repeating "Dawgs win it all!"


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 12, 2021)

Good morning and GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 12, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> GO DAWGS gettin a bit nervous about the game.


I am the same way Mrs. To 2 two too. And yes it's the Munson, Bo$$ in us. I felt the same before the Clemson, FL, and Auburn game too. I feel like we will win, but UT possibly will score more on us than anyone has.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 12, 2021)

Go Dawgs one game at a time just keep winning!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 12, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> I am the same way Mrs. To 2 two too. And yes it's the Munson, Bo$$ in us. I felt the same before the Clemson, FL, and Auburn game too. I feel like we will win, but UT possibly will score more on us than anyone has.



Maybe. It depends on if the D is up for it from the starting kickoff until the scoreboard says Qtr - 4 and the clock says 0:00. I think they will be.


----------



## campboy (Nov 12, 2021)

Good mornin and..................

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
DAWGS!!!!!!


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 12, 2021)

Here's to "crushing their face with a hobnail boot" tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## trad bow (Nov 12, 2021)

Go Dawgs going into hillbilly territory


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## John Cooper (Nov 12, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 12, 2021)

Go Dawgs still stacking and packing!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 12, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 12, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Nov 12, 2021)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Nov 12, 2021)

They prepared! The hobnail boot will be quoted countless times tomorrow!

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 12, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 12, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 12, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Nov 12, 2021)

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 12, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 12, 2021)

GO FRIDAY NIGHT DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 13, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Nov 13, 2021)

Good morning, time to hunt them deers and then watch some football.

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 13, 2021)

Go game day Dawgs!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 13, 2021)

Go dawgs downing a little coffee before a morning sit in the deer woods!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 13, 2021)

Go Dawgs in them Tennessee hills


----------



## formula1 (Nov 13, 2021)

Happy Vol hunting day!  Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 13, 2021)

Time to stomp a mudhole and walk it dry!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 13, 2021)

Go game day Dawgs and the Nebraska firearm opener!!! Just keep winning!!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 13, 2021)

Go Dawgs waiting to get this thing started


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 13, 2021)

Game day Dawgs rule! Conquer the East!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Nov 13, 2021)

GO GAME DAY DAWGS!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 13, 2021)

Go Kick Butt Today Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 13, 2021)

Glory Glory


----------



## trad bow (Nov 13, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 13, 2021)

Go Dawgs eating brunch in enemy territory!!!!!

We are eating at the cracker barrel ( Tennessee calls em Honkey Bucket) 

Bought got in 3 fights cause I keep saying "Go Dawgs"


----------



## trad bow (Nov 13, 2021)

Go Dawgs in Tennrc


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 13, 2021)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 13, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Nov 13, 2021)

2 hours till we start an *** whoopin on dem Vols!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 13, 2021)

My boy is fired UP! He is going to the GA. game next week with a catered tailgate. I'm ashamed to say that he has never been IN the stadium for a UGA game. I took him to several DAWG walks and the Butts-Mehre building a lot. He just never wanted to go to a game as a youngun. I a happy girl to hear the excitement in his voice about going to the game. GO DAWGS. Raise em RIGHT!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 13, 2021)

Cool Hand Luke said:


> 2 hours till we start an *** whoopin on dem Vols!
> 
> GO DAWGS!!!


I got a hobnail boot on. I'm ready! 
GO DAWGS!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Nov 13, 2021)

WE CRUSHED THEIR FACE!!
GO DAWGS!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 13, 2021)

Getting closer to Dawg time!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Nov 13, 2021)

Let’s close this one out before the game!!
GO DAWGS for KYDAWG!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 13, 2021)

GO DAWGS! 
GO Bo$$!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 13, 2021)

It's almost time too let the BIG DAWG eat! 
GO DAWGS!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Nov 13, 2021)

The hound is ready!
GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Nov 13, 2021)

Getting fired up and liquored up!!! 
GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 13, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Nov 13, 2021)

GO DAWGS! Less than 60 minutes!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 13, 2021)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 13, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 15, 2021)

Go 10-0 DAWGS!


----------

